

Show HN: Track customer happiness across all aspects of your business - Shpigford
http://temper.io

======
jnorthrop
I really like the concept and I'm a great use case for it. I'm the CTO of a
membership-driven, professional association. Without happy members we don't
exist, so measuring how we are handling interactions with members is of
critical importance -- a perfect candidate for Temper.

The rub is that we are also an association of privacy professionals. This
means our members care deeply about where their personal data ends up.
Unfortunately you have no privacy policy on the site which prevents me from
even suggesting it to our Membership group -- it would be summarily dismissed
without consideration.

It's a common mistake among MVP sites to overlook this detail but often a
generic privacy policy would likely be enough for most and shouldn't take more
than a couple of hours to put together. I think it would be effort well spent.

~~~
aasarava
Likewise, there's no About page or Management Team page that I could find.
What are the backgrounds of the people running the company? Is the company a
YC company? Has it received funding from anyone? Can't stress enough that this
sort of background info important, from a business customer's perspective,
when evaluating potential services.

~~~
Shpigford
In time my friends, in time. :)

The fact is, most customers (ie. the ones who actually fork over a credit
card) don't care about a "management team page" for a product that they'll
likely spend about $50/mo for. They've got better things to do than research
that sort of thing for a product at that price point.

We'll certainly get one eventually, but from past experience...actual
customers don't give a rip.

~~~
hnriot
Totally agree, completely not important.

------
dictum
Great idea and great execution; beautiful landing page.

I think it would be nice to have the option of putting the tab on the sides
(left and right) of a page, too. I've seen this on some customer feedback
apps.

I didn't check it on a mobile device, but it's a good idea to show how it
looks/works on a smartphone too.

There's no link for support in the home page, though it appears on the other
pages (FAQ, ideas, plans...). Is this intentional?

~~~
Shpigford
Thanks for the kind words and great feedback!

Lack of support link on home page isn't intentional. Just still working on a
better "page" (instead of a simple email link).

------
evilstreak
How did your site make me feel? Intrigued and frustrated.

I love looking at screenshots of apps and services to see how they work, what
sort of information they expose, and what sort of value I can get from it. The
screenshots you've got in your carousel look interesting, but they scroll past
too damned fast. There's no time for me to investigate the screen to pick out
details.

I'd love to see manual paging through those screenshots with some words
describing what I'm looking at, but I'd settle for a pause button!

One other thought: have you experimented with reversing the order of the
faces, so it goes happy-meh-sad? I feel like I'm drawn to the sad face most,
though that could be because the colour of it contrasts with your very green
header.

~~~
Shpigford
Great feedback. Really appreciate that.

The screenshots section was actually a last-minute addition this morning so
definitely needs some work. I agree 100%.

We haven't experimented with the order here on Temper, but we have on our
other product (PopSurvey.com) and the sad-meh-happy order of the smiles for
rating things has been what most customers wanted.

Something to look in to in the future (or possibly offer as an option down the
road).

Again, thanks for your feedback!

------
earino
Where is the "contact us" information? Did I simply miss it? I want to contact
you directly, having done a bunch of work in this field already, and having
relevant feedback.

~~~
tsiki
If you don't mind, I'd like to hear of your experiences too. I'm part of a
start-up team building a somewhat similar product. My email is jani@viima.com

------
jrbaldwin
Nice and clean, but your color palette needs another round of iteration – I
like the overall tonal feel, but using red vs. green as opposite signifiers
leaves a majority of the color blind out.

Red/Green is the most common range of color blindness. Azure is a common
substitute for green, or try some other combinations that move away from the
Stop Light feel which is a bit overplayed anyway.

------
t0
Is this meant to be an alternative to A/B testing?

~~~
noelwelsh
You still have the problem of distinguishing real changes in "happiness" with
noise in your measurements, so the statistical techniques underlying A/B
testing are still useful and relevant.

The question I want answered is how well this metric will correlate with other
metrics I care about (like Customer Lifetime Value). If it's not predictive of
business success it's of no use.

------
PencilAndPaper
Pricing page doesnt work....

~~~
Shpigford
Can you offer a bit more info? Did you get an error? Did you click on
something and it not go somewhere? Did the page look borked? Aliens take over
the screen?

Can't fix it w/o a bit more info as it's working on our end (including
processing payments).

~~~
PencilAndPaper
It works for me now. Thinking more about it my ff has been acting up lately...
it was probably my browser.

~~~
PencilAndPaper
Just some first impressions about your pricing. Seems steep to me for
something that I can whip together fairly fast myself (and I imagine most with
JS skills could). Maybe I am not your target audience though. Its a great idea
nevertheless!

~~~
Shpigford
The little widget...maybe. But all the reporting...that takes a good bit of
time to get right. And the reporting (ie. what all that data means) is really
what's valuable here. So, I'm not worried about it.

Plus, when people say "I could easily whip that up myself"...they rarely
actually do. :)

~~~
PencilAndPaper
Thats true. I hear you on the reporting. I have a bias because I am used to
looking at tables of data maybe!

